# Velcro syndrome?



## datacan

Our V developed a new habit. He now likes to squeeze, wedge himself in between us, the tighter, the better. 
He will stay wedged, in seemingly impssible shapes for hours, or unlit someone stands up. It's nice because he doesn't chew or lick, just lies motionless. Very convenient to watch movies.

Velcro syndrome or do they like to squeeze in tight, warm spaces? Cannot recall our previous dog ever doing this.


----------



## Ozkar

Just sounds like your dog is lining the family up in what they think is the order of importance...........  

It's just them wanting to be part of the cuddle. Prior to me becoming single, Ozkar used to do this. He would sit in between us to make sure he got as much loving as my partner did  

Even when a friend came over recently, we sat on the couch together. We have been close friends for 20+ years, so are comfortable with each other and were relaxing on the couch together. Soon enough, Astro and Zsa Zsa came and wiggled there ways in between us. I am not worried by it in behavioural terms. I look at it as one of those things a benevolent leader chooses not to make important and just enjoy it.


----------



## Coco

Coco is very affectionate. She loves to be close. However - If my husband and i are sitting closely - she goes and lies in her bed and sighs. 

However if close friends or family come over and if they get any sign of affection - she "must" be part. She become a navy seal and will jump, wiggle,crawl .... into the hug - the centre of the hug!


----------



## threefsh

Our girl likes to wedge herself between us in bed at night, much to the chagrin of my poor hubby! ;D


----------



## ironman_stittsville

If Phoebe is on the bed with my wife and I (doesn't happen often) she tries to wedge herself between us and push my wife away. I think she is trying to make sure that she is my number one lady.

My wife doesn't see the humour in it...


Rh.


----------



## R E McCraith

It's called den-ning up the closer the better if you do not move you do not loose the best spot


----------



## Melda

Tamra, my 6.5 year old V is a total velcro, she attaches herself to me whenever, wherever, we could be out on a run and I stop for water, she'll glue herself to my leg, I've had other breeds in the past and have not seen this type of behaviour in any of them 

I think this may be a bit extreme though, even for a V, as Leelu, my 5 month old V is not as dedicated. She's still a fantastic pup, always keeps us in sight on walks, but she is no velcro like Tamra....yet


----------



## Moose

Moose is a total velcro dog! loves to be touching someone at all times except when enjoying his time on his "princess and the pea bed ;-) " . You all make me wonder, am I a mean mum...I don't let Moose sleep in bed with us??


----------



## Ozkar

Moose said:


> Moose is a total velcro dog! loves to be touching someone at all times except when enjoying his time on his "princess and the pea bed ;-) " . You all make me wonder, am I a mean mum...I don't let Moose sleep in bed with us??


Your a hard, hard woman!  Poor little Moose is not offered the opportunity to sneak under the doona, slowly crawl all the way up and time it to perfection, so that you awake in the morning, with Moose snuggled up next to you with his head on your pillow smiling to greet you!!!  

The pic below is only moments after Zsa Zsa arrived home from the shelter for the first time. It took a little encouragement to get her up as she had never had house, let alone bed privelidges before. But she soon got into the swing of things and most mornings I awake to her sweet little face watching me as I slowly come out of sleep to greet her good morning. As soon as I say good morning, both, or all three when I have Ozkar too, tails start smacking the bed from where they lay. It's one of the joys of life for me :-[


----------



## harrigab

my arm is going to sleep as I'm typing this, pins and needles too,,,,Rubes is laid across my lap and pinning my arms down, maybe I should go back to a desktop pc


----------



## threefsh

I was sitting on the couch the other day and my hubby laid his head on my lap. Riley, of course, HAD to come over and lay her head on my lap as well. :


----------



## Coco

This is how I work or should I say, how Coco and I work ;D


----------



## Moose

too funny! Moose doesn't have furniture priviledges on the main floor but sneaks up on the couch in the playroom, and likes to warm the kids beds for them. if I let Moose sleep in our bed, I'd wake up to a dog on my pillow, 4 kids nuzzled in next to me, and my husband nowhere to be found....sleeping soundly in a kid's bed!! haha. 

Moose licks my husband's pillow all the time when hubby isn't home- is that a nervous thing, affectionate thing, orjust...WEIRD?!


----------

